#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  VRContext Walkinside 5.3 Needed!!Urgent!!

## danieljk

Hello Guys,



I am looking for a license file or c1R@ck for *VRContext Walkinside 5.3*
software. You can find the details at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Its a very good software, this simulates the 3D plant model such that it feels as if you are walking inside the real plant. It will stop at any obstructions. 

Pls pls someone post the license file or c1R@ck for this software.

The link is available at  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

wil be waiting for some good guy to provide the license file or c1R@ck ..See More: VRContext Walkinside 5.3 Needed!!Urgent!!

----------


## odinhuang

Somebody can make the c*r*a*c*k.?

----------


## danieljk

Hi Guys.. pls post a cr@ck to this software...Everyone in process industry would like to have this software..it supports 3D models generated from PDS, PDMS, LFM server for Laser scanned data etc... There are several  modes to naviogate the model.most interesting one is the one in which a model of a Plant Personnel can be made to walk as if he is walking in real plant..see attached snapshot..


i am waiting for sumone to provide a complate p@tch for this very imp. software.

----------


## lagoush

You won't be able to cr@&ck this software, but indeed as you said every process industry should have it. I think that they've just upgraded to a new version, Walkinside 5.4. My university is using it and I know we had a good price for a license. Don't know if you're a student but for education they're always ready to give a license away for a cheap price. All I can suggest you to do is to make a trial license form request, you'll find the link attached. Just make sur to fill in all the information required or they wont valid you request. See ya.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## odinatlas

who can upload it?

----------

